# hay hay, I'm a dummy!



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I assume that the allen screw on the front of the trigger adjusts the trigger take-up, or maybe the break point? What's the deal... fill me in, thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> I assume that the allen screw on the front of the trigger adjusts the trigger take-up, or maybe the break point? What's the deal... fill me in, thanks!


If we're talking about the same screw, it's a positive trigger stop, put there to eliminate overtravel.
Screw it in deeper, and the trigger stops moving sooner. Screw it outwards, and the trigger keeps moving after the hammer starts to drop.
If it's screwed too far in, the hammer won't fall.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Please make sure you are making all modifications to said screw on an empty gun. :mrgreen:

Zhur


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> Please make sure you are making all modifications to said screw on an empty gun. :mrgreen:
> 
> Zhur


:smt105


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If we're talking about the same screw, it's a positive trigger stop, put there to eliminate overtravel.
> Screw it in deeper, and the trigger stops moving sooner. Screw it outwards, and the trigger keeps moving after the hammer starts to drop.
> If it's screwed too far in, the hammer won't fall.


+1
By the way..I don't remember seeing a pic of your new friendbrokenimage


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> +1
> By the way..I don't remember seeing a pic of your new friendbrokenimage


This weekend, I promise!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

So that screw does not affect pre travel before the break?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it shouldn't.
Post a photo, please, if you want a really definite answer.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Hay hay?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't belive I spelled that wrong:buttkick:

...and I can't believe it took someone pointing it out for me to notice. Been out of school too long, I guess.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

If your gun is a Para, according to Para's customer service "DO NOT ADJUST THE SCREW" or else you will be returning it back to them. I was looking at a Para several months ago and wanted to know what the screw was for, so I called customer service and that was the advise that was given to me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, guys, let's get this straight...
If your pistol is a ParaDA, or has some other weird action that isn't 1911-standard, all bets are off. Previously-given advice may be useless.
_*Post a damn' photo, so we can identify the gun!*_
Otherwise, you're just jerkin' our chains.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, for some reason I thought it was known what I had. Its a Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail, 70 series SA.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, yeah...you posted that photo in another thread, somewhere nearby.
OK, the screw going lengthwise through the trigger is indeed an overtravel-limiting control.
As previously noted, screw it in deeper, and the trigger stops moving sooner. Screw it outwards, and the trigger keeps moving after the hammer starts to drop.
If it's screwed too far in, the hammer won't fall.

BTW, I don't see the screw in question. Usually it's visible through the "ports" in the sides of the trigger.
It works by contacting the magazine release, thereby stopping trigger movement.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> BTW, I don't see the screw in question. Usually it's visible through the "ports" in the sides of the trigger.


Must be a Dan Wesson thing. My other DW is the same way.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to assume that the overtravel-limit screw was properly adjusted before the pistol left the factory.
If you feel it wasn't, here's what to do:

Unload the pistol by removing the magazine and pumping the slide to eject whatever's in the chamber. Check its chamber again, just to make sure. Put all of the ammunition in another room, so you're not tempted to try it out.
Cock the hammer manually. Do not set the safety. Using an Allen wrench that fits, screw the set-screw inwards by a couple of turns. Try the trigger. If the hammer falls, re-cock and screw the set-screw inwards some more. When the hammer won't fall when the trigger is pressed, stop.
Now start unscrewing the set-screw, 1/4-turn at a time, trying the trigger after each 1/4 turn. When the hammer finally falls, unscrew the set-screw another 1/4 turn and stop.
Go get an _empty_ magazine. (If you want to be really safe, put a fired, empty cartridge case into the magazine backwards, expended primer to the front.) Put the empty (or made-safe) magazine into the pistol. Try the trigger again, to see if the hammer drops properly with the empty magazine in place. If it does, stop. You're home free.
If the hammer doesn't fall, and it may not, unscrew the set-screw another 1/4 turn and try again. If the hammer falls now, unscrew another 1/4 turn and stop. You're done.


----------

